# Iqra Islamic School, Littlemore, Oxford - October 2013



## Landie_Man (Dec 17, 2013)

So the first derp of the day, despite it being posted in the wrong order. I have been meaning to explore this place for a long time and scouted it a few times in 2012 to no avail.

It looked lush back then but somewhere between then and now the boat was missed… It was originally a C of E school called “Lawn Upton” but their website suggests a 2003 closure as that is the last term listed.

It then became Iqra school which taught Islamic girls which closed in 2009. Iqra was nestled in Littlemore, Oxford and taught around 120 students. Aside from that there isn’t much information I can see.

Unfortunately the interior did not match the exterior in terms of excitement. 

Permission was granted to convert the protected building into 5 houses and demolish any non listed buildings and add 24 new houses. 

Visited with Downsy who very kindly drove

























































More at:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/landie_man/sets/72157638442989853/


----------



## smiler (Dec 17, 2013)

That is a lovely looking building, I enjoyed your report and pics, Thanks


----------



## Landie_Man (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks man


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hope the building work is sympathetic with the building,ace pics.


----------



## chazman (Dec 18, 2013)

good set,especially the second last pic,a bit of natural reclaimation going on there.l


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 18, 2013)

Nice one! What a place, I hope they do the conversion sympathetically! 
Cheers for sharing!


----------

